# Oldmiser Here



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well the last time I done a couple video's was in 2009 for my Remote Control Gasoline Hobby Car...

to day it is raining..so got out my cheapy Nikon cool pix camera..I messing with it figured out how the movie

part worked....Here is a short video..Not the greatest..But all I have to work with~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Well done Id say. Not a bad first video, edit and upload to the tube. I know some your age that wont even get on the internet and read!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Try using more lighting on the movie , it would look so much better. Even so..good job 

At 15 ft. I sure would like to see the damage , on the can , using the Wham-0 clone I sent you.

Just sayin


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

There you go! Nice group on that can. Aim a little higher and your 5/5.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

OM whats the link to the video? I can't view videos on here.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice shooting!! It looks like things are really coming around for you. You're hitting that target so well that it might be time to downsize the target.

Keep shooting and having fun.

Todd


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

So, I'm guessing that it is fun again? Sure looks it. Nice shootin'.i


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you my friends for all the kind words..I got a shooter I am working with pretty well now..I think another week of soda cans ..I can down size on the target

I try too shoot every day even if for 30 minutes...Yup being 70 this fun again~~~~OM


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

You're a man after my own heart...I try to shoot a little every day myself. Even if it is just 10 or 20 shots....it calms me down after a bad day at work and makes me smile when things aren't going as I would like. It's a mental therapy for me.

Don't ever let it become work...make sure it stays fun.

Todd


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Just watched it. Looking good Roger! Your shooting vey well. Keep it up!!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Awesome shooting


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Good job!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

bunnybuster said:


> Try using more lighting on the movie , it would look so much better. Even so..good job
> 
> At 15 ft. I sure would like to see the damage , on the can , using the Wham-0 clone I sent you.
> 
> Just sayin


I only have 1 lamp with a 40 whatt bulb..I am to thrifty..penny pincher..As for the shooter..I can't pull it back yet more than 2 times......OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

GrayWolf said:


> You're a man after my own heart...I try to shoot a little every day myself. Even if it is just 10 or 20 shots....it calms me down after a bad day at work and makes me smile when things aren't going as I would like. It's a mental therapy for me.
> 
> Don't ever let it become work...make sure it stays fun.
> 
> Todd


Never a work situation for any hobby...if getting tired like with shooting & not hitting well..walk away..have a soda pop or coffee ..do some thing

different for a couple hrs..then come back...whole new game again...OM


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Good shooting! Well done! Soon you'll be lighting matches!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

PorkChopSling said:


> Good shooting! Well done! Soon you'll be lighting matches!


OH my PorkChopSling~ what you said..Hmmmm thinkI will Let Mr.TreeFork Lite the Matches to see to drive the pins..such a sharpshooter that guy is..

As for my self I can not even see a pin or a match head.....I will be a Can Killer for sure..But I am only working @ 15 feet now..things will change once I get

too 10 meters......OM


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

vary nice shooting


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I want too thank you my friends for your kind words..It means a great deal to this oldman...Hard to keep up with you young whipple snappers..

I will see about a couple more video's at a later time..As I progress even better..with my arm strength..For my self this is pure enjoyment..fun..fun..fun

as being a loner with out any real friends..I am a Happy Camper as 1 would say...My friends & Family to say are here at the SSF Forum....

The Good Lord willing I will be shooting more ammo down wind to say...Heeeee Hawwwww...Let the good times roll..~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Good job oldmiser! Keep going, it looks like you're getting it back!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

nice shooting OM. thanks for posting the video. Stuff like this is always fun to see. 

SF


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

OM,

Practice makes perfect like the old saying goes. Soon, 10 meters will be your distance of choice.

You will be smacking that can with every shot 

Stick with one slingshot that you are most comfortable with.

Consistency is more important than max power.


----------

